
RFC 1135: The Helminthiasis of the Internet (1989) - greenyouse
https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1135.txt
======
DanBC
The Morris worm has had some other postings here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5302924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5302924)

Here's Eugene Spafford's write up:
[http://docs.lib.purdue.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1701&...](http://docs.lib.purdue.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1701&context=cstech)

Here's Seeley's _A Tour of the Worm_ :
[http://www.cs.unc.edu/~jeffay/courses/nidsS05/attacks/seely-...](http://www.cs.unc.edu/~jeffay/courses/nidsS05/attacks/seely-
RTMworm-89.html)

And here's _With Microscope and Tweezers_ :
[http://www.mit.edu/~eichin/virus/main.html](http://www.mit.edu/~eichin/virus/main.html)

------
csense
For some context, this resulted in the author of the virus in question, Robert
Morris, being the first person ever indicted under the CFAA. Morris later
became one of the four founders of YC.

------
jwilk
Wikipedia article about the worm:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morris_worm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morris_worm)

------
jwilk
HTML version:

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1135](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1135)

